# ISO mud motor



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Anybody selling a mud motor I have a 12 ft boat that needs one and not a lot of cash


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

If there is an Oxymoron in life, it is "A mud motor for not a lot of money". 

I will probably be selling my 16hp Go-Devil so I can get one with more ponies, but it will likely not be untill after this season. If you could make due untill then, keep me in mind and let me know.


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Mud skipper and swamp rats are fairly cheap.I bought a mud skipper for like 750-800 shipped to my house and it a 16 horse


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Mudskipper.com
Harborfreight.com/predatorengine

These 2 make a great couple. I run one on my 17' scanoe and it does awesome. I also ran it on my 12' aluminum boat with the same results. $400 otd and your running in the mud.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Mudskipper.com
> Harborfreight.com/predatorengine
> 
> These 2 make a great couple. I run one on my 17' scanoe and it does awesome. I also ran it on my 12' aluminum boat with the same results. $400 otd and your running in the mud.


Are you still running the stock props on yours, LH2? I have not been having a lot of luck keeping mine together for more than a few runs before they explode


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They are doing pretty good. Its the ice that destroys mine.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Mudskipper.com
> Harborfreight.com/predatorengine
> 
> These 2 make a great couple. I run one on my 17' scanoe and it does awesome. I also ran it on my 12' aluminum boat with the same results. $400 otd and your running in the mud.[/QUOTE
> My father in law just gave me a Briggs and Stratton 7.5 hp and this kit will fit it thank you for the suggestion sir


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes it will. I think you will be happy with it if you decide to go with it. If you do buy the kit buy the EZ kit and pm me and o can show you some of the mods you will want to do to it that will help a lot. 

P.s. dont be alarmed ehen the box shows uo at your door. It has KKK all over it and all over the frame lol.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> P.s. dont be alarmed ehen the box shows uo at your door. It has KKK all over it and all over the frame lol.


LMAO!!!! Now that is funny right there!!!! It's no wonder people were giving you the weird looks. it wasn't that you had the motor on the scanoe it was you had KKK all over your motor frame. might want to take those off buddy.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So are these Thai motor kits really worth the few hundred bucks? I won't be looking for another kit in a few years?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say compared to the rest of your options yes. I can see some of the terminal stuff wearing out in a few seasons but i think any of the others have wearable stuff too. Even if you have to replace the entire thing every 4 or 5 years i think its worth it. I can buy 3 complete engine/long tail kits for the price of 1 name brand rig. Thats speaks volumes to me personally. If one breaks throw it away and bolt on another.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been happy with the 2 Mudbuddy motors I have ran. I would look for a Robin 9 hp Mudbuddy longtail for that 12' boat. I had one for a period of time and it was bullet proof. Now my buddy runs one on a 14' Jon and has had zero problems in 7 years running. You can find these motors on KSL once in a while for cheap.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

There not mud motors if you got in some sticky mud the shaft would come right off without no side support. They would work great in shallow water but the mud I was in last night would have ruined it I think . Sometimes when I am hunting I trust my life to my mud motor when out breaking ice.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have not found a spot I couldn't motor through with my motor. The only exception is very shallow water under like 4" and full of dead mat and then the prop and skegg just get clogged up. I have dug through some nast shyt with mine. For the price oI will take minor differences especially when finances are in play on the decision.


----------



## Thenewguy123 (Sep 19, 2015)

What's going to be better a one piece or two piece shaft both are currently out of stock I think I might hold out for he one piece shaft. It seems like the better option to me less parts to break


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I love being able to take mine apart. You could fit it in a car ot a tight place if need be otherwise it is quite long. The coupler at the ez kit joint is pretty **** tough. 10 seconds to take it apart or put back together.


----------

